# Router duplicator



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

There have been many questions on the forum about router duplicators. I thought I would throw this into the mix.

This is a duplicator that the plans for it are in the book, "Router Magic" by Bill Hylton. You can get the book online, or at Borders, etc.
http://www.amazon.com/Router-Magic-Fixtures-Unleash-Potential/dp/0762101857


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's just one more to add to the list just for kicks 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/daisypin.html
http://milescraft.com/product/1298.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG6L1BriaJM

==========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have that daisy Pin router. 

It is not hooked up right now, but it does work. The handle is a little sloppy in use from what I remember. I think I like the Lee Valley(I believe) version I saw better, but this was a heck of a bargain. I purchased all the bits they suggest at a time they were running a special for everything purchased together.

It is nice over all.

Actually, for 48.95 it is a steal! I did not even notice the price at first.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the one from MLCS and am happy with it.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/daisypin.html


----------



## gjgodel (Feb 26, 2009)

This is my first reply post in this forum, so hope I am doing it right. My question is toward the actual building of the Router Magic Duplicator by Bill Hylton. Have had the book for afew years and have just gotten the idea to start building the pictured unit. Would like to know if it works well from someone that may have already built one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

When I need to duplicate something, I just beam up and use the jumbo replicator on my starship.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

gjgodel said:


> This is my first reply post in this forum, so hope I am doing it right. My question is toward the actual building of the Router Magic Duplicator by Bill Hylton. Have had the book for afew years and have just gotten the idea to start building the pictured unit. Would like to know if it works well from someone that may have already built one. Any help would be appreciated.


I haven't made one, yet. I would think that if the bearings aren't sloppy and it's made sturdy, there shouldn't be any problems with it.


----------

